# Fine upstanding young men.. Just the kind of immagrents this country needs.



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maryland girl allegedly raped in high school bathroom by two teens, at least one here illegally | Fox News

Not only no but hedoublehockeysticks no. Makes one wish for the good old days when rape was a capital offense and execution was expected.

And no I don't think these two fine upstanding sh ts deserve any kind of a break. Except the kind that comes from a long drop with a short length of rope around their necks


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Immigrants


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Woah, that was a rough read...sexual assault and rape is very common in South America, almost expected in a lot of the villages I went through - its a power thing, not so much a sexual thing if you can believe that

I think we should let these two hold some big ole black dudes pocket and entertain him and his buddies for a little bit before flaying these dudes and displaying them on The Wall

Last year, these dudes wouldve been let off to go back to whatever shithole they crawled out of

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I wish rape was punished by a bullet between the eyes... most women do not come forward


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

TG said:


> Immigrants


Not immigrants, but illegal and rapists.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

*"the Obama administration, and its "disastrous handling" of the surge of illegal aliens arriving from Central America, is partially to blame, noting at least one, and possibly both of the youths were part of that surge"*

Thanks Obama, the gift that keeps on giving... used to be connected with VD (STD), we will live with his screw-ups for a long long time.

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

True AZ, the best part of O'thigger ran down his real fathers leg.

He is living proof that the douche didn't get to the bag fast enough.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Bang, thunk, next!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

couple of things .... good possibility that one or both aren't really teenagers - they pulled the "I'm a minor" con coming across the border - could be 22-25 yrs old ...

secondly this girl they raped was 14 yrs old and to them prime marrying & baby age ... crap they don't want some wore out 18-20 yr old woman ... down in Mexico or Central America they'd get a slap on the wrist ...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm really beginning to think that just maybe a 10:00 am Saturday morning in the middle of down town, . . . selling hot dogs, . . . fries, . . . and cotton candy, . . . topped off with the weekly hanging, . . . just might be a way to end this kind of stuff, . . . clean out the prisons, . . . and put the fear of Almighty God in some of em.

I've seen pictures of those days, . . . maybe, just maybe they were on to something we have missed or forgotten.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

To the left, this is all acceptable. The ends justify the means. The ends being a permanent underclass that will vote the commie bastards into power and keep them there. It really is that simple. I do agree that rapists of this kind should be given immediate dirt naps.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> I wish rape was punished by a bullet between the eyes... most women do not come forward


This is a tough discussion because women have been known to lie about being raped. I agree a rapist should be put down but I'd hate to take a man's life because some girl slept with a man and then regretted it in the morning and lied about it being rape.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> This is a tough discussion because women have been known to lie about being raped. I agree a rapist should be put down but I'd hate to take a man's life because some girl slept with a man and then regretted it in the morning and lied about it being rape.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Or when the rape happened and no one believes the woman, so the guy gets away with it.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Maryland girl allegedly raped in high school bathroom by two teens, at least one here illegally | Fox News
> 
> Not only no but hedoublehockeysticks no. Makes one wish for the good old days when rape was a capital offense and execution was expected.
> 
> And no I don't think these two fine upstanding sh ts deserve any kind of a break. Except the kind that comes from a long drop with a short length of rope around their necks


Well you guys blew that by lieing and getting innocent people executed.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Or when the rape happened and no one believes the woman, so the guy gets away with it.


I'm not trying to go tit for tat. Both are bad and do happen. Just saying it isn't always so black and white.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm not trying to go tit for tat. Both are bad and do happen. Just saying it isn't always so black and white.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Agreed


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> Well you guys blew that by lieing and getting innocent people executed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What are you babbling about now? What lying?

Guess that you don't believe any woman has ever been raped?

Guess you also believe that all women even if they say no really mean yes.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Every post you have is about executing people. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> What are you babbling about now? What lying?
> 
> Guess that you don't believe any woman has ever been raped?
> 
> Guess you also believe that all women even if they say no really mean yes.


I never said I don't believe that woman don't get raped. I'm glad you can't executed people anymore. Since the justices system has been caught lying to get people murdered.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

OakOwl said:


> I never said I don't believe that woman don't get raped. I'm glad you can't executed people anymore. Since the justices system has been caught lying to get people murdered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Actually we still have the death penalty here in the commonwealth.

And I'm still too new in the system to volunteer to work with old sparky.

First the justice system doesn't lie.

Maybe a few folks have testified to untruths, but so far it's the best system of justice on the planet.

Or would you rather have the Napoleonic system of three justices


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> I wish rape was punished by a bullet between the eyes... most women do not come forward


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Pay per view hangings. Cool idea and a great way to raise money for the governments coffers.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> This is a tough discussion because women have been known to lie about being raped. I agree a rapist should be put down but I'd hate to take a man's life because some girl slept with a man and then regretted it in the morning and lied about it being rape.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Not a rape accusation, but a lie no less.

In my mid 20's I dated this girl a few times, first name was Cynthia.

A few months after I had dated her, my cousin and I left for California to visit a another cousin.

Now they was nothing but a few dates to a movie and dinner a few times.

Back the women did not really drop their drawers like they do today, and I never attempted a thing.

While in Cali, my mother called telling me to call a lawyer at the number she gave me, WTF???

Called the guy, he told me Cynthia named me as the father of her unborn child!!!!!

He then asked me what I was going to do about it, And that if I did not do right by her I would be taken to civil court.

I told him I never touched her, he said it did not matter the judge would believe her over me, and I would pay support.

Somewhere in the conversation I gave him the number to call me back on, he asked where it was from, I told him.

I also told him I was living out there, he asked if he could call me right back to verify, said sure, he did.

I told him I was not coming back, he then floored me! Told me to forget about it, he had three other names to pick from!!!!!!

He said I was first on his list due to the income level I had!

Now this woman wanted to marry me also if she could, and the others just to pay child support.

She had told him I was the nicest guy she had ever dated and treated her with respect.

I think all women who claim rape be subjected to a polygraph test along with standard rape kit.

They (kit) show up some pretty interesting things like multiple sex partners over a short period of time.


----------

